# Folie auslegen - Tipps?



## michael_j (18. Mai 2008)

ähm, mal ne Frage.

Wenn ich die Folie in den Teich einbringe. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? Lege ich die Folie offen aus, 4 Mann, 4 Ecken und hebe sie rein? oder das Gesamtpaket an der tiefsten Stelle und dann nach und nach aufklappen? Welche Tipps habt ihr um das auslegen der Folie so Problemlos wie möglich zu machen?

Danke
Michael


----------



## Torsten. Z (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Guten Morgen,

Hier mal ein Tip, wie ich es gemacht habe.

Die Folie habe ich von Außen nach Innen verlegt, erstmal Grob in das vorhandene Becken. Dann mit ca. 30c° Warmen Wasser Paßgenau eingearbeitet, so das ich hinterher so wenig wie möglich Falten hatte und diese dann auf einer Seite. Die Großen Falten habe ich Verklebt mit Fließrichtung des Wassers.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Morgen 

Es ist von Vorteil wenn die Sonne vom Himmel brennt   Dadurch ist die Folie weich wie Butter und du bekommst fast jede Falte weg.
Wir haben an Pfingsten mal eben 90m² Folie mit 4 (!) Helfern Mühelos in den Teich bekommen.
Bei deiner Grösse würde ich es so machen wie du beschrieben hast und dann von innen nach außen die Falten wegdrücken und zusammen falten.


----------



## michael_j (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Womit klebe ich die Falten am besten? Aus Kostengründen habe ich mich für PVC entschieden?


----------



## Torsten. Z (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Für die PVC Folien gibt es einen Extra Kleber, Quell Schweißmittel  (komme jetzt gerade nicht auf den Namen). Solltest du aber in jeden Bau oder Fachmarkt bekommen. Verklebe die Falten du wirst dich ärgern wenn du es nicht machst.

Sonne ist zwar Gut aber mit zusätzlichen warmen Wasser geht es noch etwas leichter. Meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Tina F. (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo Torsten,

da hab' ich als Teichneuling die Frage: Welche Probleme treten denn auf wenn ich die Falten nicht verklebe?

Gruß
Tina


----------



## michael_j (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Kann man auch VORSICHTIG mit einem Heißluftfön ein wenig Geschmeidigkeit in die Folie bringen? oder Ratet ihr davon ab? Im Baumarkt hatte ich nur Folienkleber von heissner gesehen, der "verschweisst" die Folie und ist mit dem Pinsel aufzutragen. 

In der Klebstoffabteilung hing so ein Infoterminal, da habe ich eingegeben was ich machen will und heraus kam der klassische UHU Kraftkleber  . Nachdem ich mir die Gefahrenhinweise durchgelesen habe, habe ich gedacht ich frage euch noch mal...  

Gibt es keinen Baukleber als Kartuschenware?

cheers


----------



## SG3 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Ich habe es mir mal so erklären lassen. Quellschweißmittel soll man bei neuen Folien nehmen. PVC-Kleber soll man wohl bei älteren Folien nehmen. Es soll mit den Weichmachern in der Folie zusammenhängen.


----------



## ThomasK. (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/INNOTEC-ADHESEAL-TEICHFOLIEN-NATURSTEIN-KLEBER_W0QQitemZ360046966811QQihZ023QQcategoryZ157759QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


Das Zeug klebt fast alles! Kann ich und auch viele andere nur empfehlen.


----------



## michael_j (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hi,

Danke für den Tipp. Was ist den so der Marktpreis für eine Kartusche?

cheers


----------



## ThomasK. (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Also woanders kostet so eine Kartusche 19 Euro und mehr. Du kannst ja bei 321 nochmal vergleichen, aber ansich ist das schon ein guter Preis.


----------



## Platin (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo!

Ich habe letztes WE meine Folie verlegt und leider nicht verklebt.
(Koihändler haben anscheinend nur Ahnung von ihren Fischen...)
Wasser ist auch schon fast komplett drin.
Ich dachte der Wasserdruck würde die gelegten Falten an den Rand drücken:dumm 
Tja, weiß jemand wie ich das jetzt noch hinbekomme?


----------



## michael_j (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

so weit bin ich noch nicht  , deswegen kann ich dir leider keine Tipps geben. Bin ja schon froh das ich meine Hände auf den Schreibtisch bekomme


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe letztes WE meine Folie verlegt und leider nicht verklebt.
> (Koihändler haben anscheinend nur Ahnung von ihren Fischen...)
> ...



Wasser wieder raus, alles trocknen lassen und dann die Falten mit Innotec verkleben.
Jetzt weisst du ja wo die Falten sind.

Ähhhm, das ist jetzt kein Witz.

Sonst kannst da nicht viel machen.


----------



## StefanS (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo zusammen,

so ganz ist mir der Sinn des "Falten verkleben" noch nicht aufgegangen. Aber der Reihe nach: 

PVC nimmt man nicht nur aus Kostengründen, aus meiner Sicht ist es das ideale Teichbaumaterial, wenn es sich nicht um sehr schwierige Untergründe handelt. PVC = gute Wahl (und wenn man nicht irgendein Zeugs nimmt, das aus Abfällen recycelt wurde, stimmt mir selbst der B.U.N.D. zu). Gebt Euch keinen Illusionen hin: Naturkautschuk findet man in Teichfolien heute auch nicht mehr, ist alles synthetisch...

Folie einlegen: Irgendwie (grob) einmal über den gesamten Teich ausrollen. Dann vier Mann, vier Ecken (mehr braucht man selbst bei grossen Teichen wirklich selten). Lederhandschuhe tragen (weil der sonst rasch an der Folie haftende Sand die Haut in kürzester Zeit förmlich abschmirgelt) ! Luft unterfächeln, so, wie man eine Tischdecke auflegt. Auf dem so entstehenden Luftpolster lässt sich die Folie ganz bequem ausrichten.

Falten verkleben: ich kann mir nur einen einzigen Grund vorstellen, weshalb man die Folie verkleben sollte: Wenn man ein "Gefäss" ähnlich einem Pool mit senkrechten Wänden hat, mag es Sinn machen, die Folie diesem Becken anzupassen. Ähnlich bei ganz strengen Teichformen, bei denen Falten ganz offensichtlich optisch ein Unding wären. Bei allen anderen Teichen: Lasst die Falten drin und macht Euch keinen Kopf drüber ! Dies gilt vor allem für alle _freien Teichformen_, bei denen es ohnehin Falten geben *muss*. Wenn Ihr Euch wirklich Mühe geben wollt, legt die kleinen Falten durch die "Fächelmethode" (oben) zu grösseren Falten zusammen. Und dann: Falten vergessen. In kürzester Zeit hat der Wasserdruck sie vollkommen zusammengequetscht, sieht man von ihnen wegen Mulm etc nichts mehr. Das Verkleben von Falten ist sogar schädlich, weil das dem Teich einen Teilseiner Fähigkeit beraubt, sich den Bedingungen (der Boden setzt sich zumeist noch, Radien verändern sich etc) anzupassen.

Investiert lieber in dickes Vlies als in Folienkleber !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo,
hier kann ich Stefan nur zustimmen.
Ich habe auch keine Falten verklebt, wo möglich habe ich sie in den Ecken zusammen gezogen zu einer großen. Wenn dies bei Sonnenschein und warmen Temperaturen gemacht wird ist die Folie weich wie Gummi.
Die großen Falten habe ich dann umgeklappt und während des Wasser einfüllens immer wieder nach gezogen. Bei steigendem Wasserdruck wurden sie förmlich platt wie eine Flunder.

Die Falten welche man nicht ganz weg bekommt nutzen z.B. __ Molche als Unterschlupf. Heute sieht man nur noch leichte Falten in den Ecken (wo sie zwangsläufig endstehen), man muss aber schon genau hinschauen.

Also vergesst es mit dem zusammenkleben, es schadet eher als das es nutzt.

Axel


----------



## Silke (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo,
wir haben die Folie in einem Stück (als Paket) in die Grube gerollt, dann ausgeklappt und mit 8 Mann nach außen gezogen. Anschließend wurden die Falten geglättet und zu großen Falten gelegt. Wasser rein und fertig.
Die Falten, die noch geblieben sind werden sehr gerne von Fröschen und anderen Tieren als Verstecke genutzt. Und nach einiger Zeit sind sie kaum noch sichtbar (zugewachsen oder mit Ablagerungen belegt)
Ich würde es wieder genauso machen.


----------



## sternhausen (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo zusammen
Die Falten einfach so gut es geht in die Ecken ziehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Unfug Falten zu verkleben.
Abgesehen davon ergeben sinnvoll verlegte Falten speziell bei größeren Teichen eine Dehnugsreserve, falls sich der Untergrund noch setzt und sind deshalb sogar teilweise gewollt.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Meisterjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo!
Wenn ihr die Falten dennoch verkleben wollt, das richtige Quellschweißmittel heißt Tetrahydrofuran! (THF) Man bekommt es in jedem Dachdeckergroßhandel!

Ich bin gelernter Dachdecker und hatte beruflich viel mit dem Zeug zu tun, da ich viel auf Flachdächern unterwegs war, die aus PVC - Folien hergestellt wurden!

Nur rate ich zur Vorsicht im Umgang! Am besten tragt ihr bei der Arbeit Einweghandschuhe aus PE, da das THF hochflüchtig und Krebserregend ist!

P.S. ich habe meine Falten auch nicht verklebt!
Habe sie so zurechtgezogen, daß sie prima Pflanztaschen ergaben!


----------



## StefanS (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Probiert wirklich einmal die "Fächelmethode" aus ! Mit der Folie Luft unterwedeln (wie bei einer Tischdecke, schon gesagt). Ihr werdet Euch wundern, wie einfach und bequem selbst grosse Folien dann zu manövrieren sind. Kein Gezerre - nichts ! Also: Keinner zerrt an dem Lappen, bevor das Ding nicht "schwebt".

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo Michael,



			
				michael_j schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Folie in den Teich einbringe. Wie stelle ich das am besten an?


Ich habe hier vor Monaten knapp 100 m² EPDM-Folie am Stück (bei der ist es egal, wie kalt es ist, die ist immer schön weich und flexibel) allein verlegt. Der Lieferant sollte mit der Folie dokumentieren, wie sie gefaltet / gerollt ist. Daraus entnimmst du, wo du anfangen und wie du dann "in die Fläche gehen" musst. Ist alles kein Problem, vom Gewicht her schon gar nicht. 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan

PS: Warum man Falten verkleben sollte, erschließt sich mir auch nicht ganz.


----------



## Poldi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Folie auslegen - Tipps?*

Hallo Michael,
Innotec ist einfach genial. Klebt wirklich alles ( Folie,Stein,sogar nass)
Habe für eine Kartusche 18€ bezahlt.
War mir die Sache aber wert.

Gruß
Poldi


----------

